# mikrotik setup as extender



## Pehla (May 17, 2013)

hy guys...,i was wondering if anyone can explain how to setup mikrotik RB711-5Hn
to extend wi-fi range??i dont know if i ask my question right..il try explain what i need..
i have realy weak wi-fi signal in my house...,so i need to set it up to recive signal from outside,and send it to my home(i know it will be allaround)...
i hope u can help me with it...,youttube tutorial would be great...,i think many mikrotik ruters use the same setup!!


----------



## bencrutz (May 18, 2013)

Pehla said:


> hy guys...,i was wondering if anyone can explain how to setup mikrotik RB711-5Hn
> to extend wi-fi range??i dont know if i ask my question right..il try explain what i need..
> i have realy weak wi-fi signal in my house...,so i need to set it up to recive signal from outside,and send it to my home(i know it will be allaround)...
> i hope u can help me with it...,youttube tutorial would be great...,i think many mikrotik ruters use the same setup!!



no, i don't think that is possible. that routerboard came with level 3 license, only suitable for CPE. even if you have a level 4 mikrotik device, to my knowledge, you just simply can't configure it to a repeater/extender (haven't try on ROS v6 yet) 

what you can do with that device is use it as CPE, and redistribute the connection with separate AP (mikrotik  <- ethernet -> AP)


----------

